

Ask HN: How safe is Google / Facebook sign in the long term? - quietthrow

Given that almost every useful websites allows you to sign on using Google Plus or facebook its easy to sign up for various sites. But what happens to your data once you stop using the third party site and revoke access from Google plus or facebook?<p>Looking to understand how safe is using Google&#x2F;Facebook single sign on on site from a  LONG TERM privacy perspective.<p>What are the advantages and disadvantages of using single sign on in the long term on a users privacy.
======
MichaelCrawford
I wouldn't know I never use that kind of login.

That is, if a site doesn't permit me to log in on just that one site then I
don't sign in at all. It is for that reason that I never comment on Medium, as
it only permits Twitter or Facebook sign in.

